# hatteras update wanted



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

coming down to obx saturday
any first hand knowledge of rt 12's condition?


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

stumpy point to rodanthe, only one way and thats off the island, road will not be done for a month


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

joemullet said:


> stumpy point to rodanthe, only one way and thats off the island, road will not be done for a month



What he said. 12 is going to be closed from O.I. to Rodanthe until Thanksgiving.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

If you can't get to Hatteras you might consider taking the Cedar Island or Swan Quarter ferries to Ocracoke and staying/fishing there. I think they are recovering and have at least one ramp open or about to open.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

*Access*

As the 2 before me have said 12 is Down. There is ferry traffic to the South However. Cedar Island and Swan Quarter are operational but you need to check the schedule and also if you qualify for the priority setup they are using. Lowest level is Non resident Property owners so I am not sure they are letting tourists[not sure which you are] back on at this point. For the time being all deliveries and vendors are being forced to make the long trip to the Southern Ferries in order to get on Ocracoke and Hatteras Village. 
Stumpy Point ferry started up yesterday morning and was basically booked for emergency personnel and equipment. At some point rentry through Stumpy Point will begin with the proper paperwork but for now if you are not Emergency, Utilities or resident, or an out of state property owner I think you are SOL. If you are willing to Drive it I would say you have a better chance of getting here this week from Cedar Island or Swan Quarter. I dont have all the details just my 2 cents


----------



## ThePitbullofLove (Oct 13, 2011)

County of Dare
Department of Public Relations
P.O. Box 1000, Manteo North Carolina 27954

For Immediate Release: 10/31/2012 Contact: Public Relations Office
252.475.5900
[email protected]

Updated Reentry Information for Hatteras Island Visitors

UPDATED REENTRY INFORMATION FOR HATTERAS ISLAND VISITORS

Highway 12 from Oregon Inlet to Rodanthe on Hatteras Island remains closed. The only access to Hatteras Island is by ferry until further notice. NCDOT is operating Emergency ferry service between Stumpy Point and Rodanthe along with the Hatteras-Ocracoke route.

Beginning Friday, November 2 at 6:00 AM all reentry restrictions for Hatteras Island will be lifted and ferry service will be available for everyone, including visitors.

The published schedule for the emergency ferry service will remain in place through Friday, November 2. An expanded schedule is being developed that will go into effect on Saturday, November 3. Please check www.darenc.com for updated information.

Emergency Ferry Service - Stumpy Point to Rodanthe
- Departing Stumpy Point at 6 AM, 8, 10, noon, 2 PM, 4 and 10; and
- Departing Rodanthe at 7 AM, 9, 11, 1 PM, 3, 5 and 7.

Hatteras-Ocracoke Schedule -
- Departing Hatteras at 6 AM, 8, 10, noon, 2 PM, 4, 6, 8, 10 and midnight; and
- Departing Ocracoke at 5 AM, 7, 9, 11, 1 PM, 3, 5, 7, 9 and 11.
For those utilizing the Ocracoke ferry route, keep in mind that travel from Cedar Island to Ocracoke and Swan Quarter to Ocracoke requires a reservation by calling 1-800.293.3779.

Dare County Schools
Cape Hatteras Schools will operate on a 2 hour delayed schedule on Thursday, Nov.1.
All other Dare County Schools will follow a regular schedule on Thursday, Nov. 1.

Highway 12 - Hatteras Island
Highway 12 on Hatteras Island, north of Rodanthe, remains closed due to impacts from ocean overwash. Based upon NCDOT's initial assessment, it is projected that Highway 12 from Oregon Inlet to Rodanthe will open by Thanksgiving. Currently, Highway 12 is clear between all the villages of Hatteras Island.
Community Meeting -
The Avon Volunteer Fire Dept. is hosting a community meeting at 1:00 PM Thursday, November 1. Everyone on Hatteras Island is invited to hear updates from NCDOT and representatives of Dare County, and ask questions about the Hurricane Sandy recovery effort.

Town of Kill Devil Hills -

Town forces have mostly completed sand and debris removal on all cross-streets between
US 158/Croatan Highway and NC 12/Virginia Dare Trail. Kill Devil Hills and NCDOT will continue limited debris collection tomorrow morning and we anticipate private contractors will also be working to clear and repair private property.

Motorists, bicyclists and pedestrians desiring to access the areas between the highways are urged to use caution and be mindful of heavy equipment operation.

Dare County Planning Department - Important Information

Residents whose homes or businesses have experienced flooding of electrical outlets or electrical equipment should contact a North Carolina licensed electrician to inspect for possible electrical hazards.

Building permits are not needed for non-structural repairs such as shingle replacement. All structural repairs or improvements will require a building permit. However, there will be no building permit fee charged for storm damage repairs in unincorporated Dare County.

Additional Information -

The N.C. Missions of Mercy, a FREE adult dental clinic is STILL being held November 2nd and 3rd at The Dare County Youth Center and Family Recreation Park in Kill Devil Hills. Registration begins at 6 AM Patients will be seen on a first come, first serve basis based on dental procedure and registration will close once the maximum number of patients that can be seen is reached. So, plan to be there early, bring warm clothes, blanket, chair, food, water and medicines if you plan on sitting in the line for an extended period of time. Adults in need can receive free dental exams, cleanings, fillings and extractions. To find out more information, call 252-255-6199.


Updates from Dare County Emergency Management will continue to be released as updated information is available. The Dare County Emergency Operations Center may be reached at 252-475-5655.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks for all the info
guess we'll be coming in by ferry
hope the chac tournament is still on


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

That's good news for the island. Really needing that inflow of cash right now..


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Announced a couple hours ago, The Cape Hatteras Anglers Club Tournament is on, so make your reservation on the ferrys and come on down, Good news for the Island - River


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Love the plate Mike!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

got our swan quarter reservations and am very happy to hear tournie is on!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

http://www.darenc.com/emergencymanagement/emergencyferryservice/

Update on ferry service from Stumpy Point to Rodanthe. Jody


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

If you think you can get here in one day by Stumpy point think again this isn't the same service that was paid by uncle Sam last year. It is the State budget this time....no bucks


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Be prepared to wait and have plenty of patience.


----------



## Fishin Bubba (Apr 19, 2012)

Patience is a virtue at Stumpy Point. Been in line for 9 hours and still have 4 left for the next boat. Tough to sit here and have 3 boats at the dock and not loading any vehicles. Also tough to watch one get filled completely by 18 wheelers that apparently have priority over everyone else.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishin Bubba said:


> Patience is a virtue at Stumpy Point. Been in line for 9 hours and still have 4 left for the next boat. Tough to sit here and have 3 boats at the dock and not loading any vehicles. Also tough to watch one get filled completely by 18 wheelers that apparently have priority over everyone else.


 Just glad they pulled our line instead of letting the other line go first.. Would have been hell to pay...  Went to sleep on the ferry ride at 2:30 this morning and guy had to beat on my truck to get me up and running...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Fishin Bubba said:


> Patience is a virtue at Stumpy Point. Been in line for 9 hours and still have 4 left for the next boat. Tough to sit here and have 3 boats at the dock and not loading any vehicles. Also tough to watch one get filled completely by 18 wheelers that apparently have priority over everyone else.


Sorry for you inconvience Bubba, but we do like to eat on the Island...

JAM


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

JAM said:


> Sorry for you inconvience Bubba, but we do like to eat on the Island...
> 
> JAM


Probably too early to let vistors back on. But there is the problems of lost income if they don't.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Personally I think if they are having this much trouble getting visitors on what happens if they need to get um off. Residents and necessities for living should be priority until the infrastructure is stable again. I know income is most important but so is safety and stability.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*No the Island is fine*

but the re-entry procedure is a Cluster F, suplies should have prio, Full time Residents should have prio, then property owners, then the visitors that want to come... Its not rocket science, but to have NO Prio system is retarted (no offence to retarded people)... The road itself is passable by 4x4 but the USFWS (in bed with the audubon) says no. the Beach was and is our road, F them.... I would love to see the visitors but in a phased approach, not a free for all.. It all boils down to what ****y leadership we have at all levels of govt... 


JAM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surffshr said:


> Probably too early to let vistors back on. But there is the problems of lost income if they don't.


 Exactly why folks that live on this island were put on the back burner by "the higher ups".. $$$$$ is what it is all about,not that someone coming back home to his family has to wait in line with others that are visiting for 12hrs.... And generally the "lost income" that you speak of is greedy (*&*)* real estate folks that do not want to pay for hurricane insurance.. Did you also take note that there was no mandatory evacuation???


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I think the lack of a mandatory evacuation was based on the perception that the track of the storm would remain 300 or so miles off as it passed,which was correct. A far as I know we never lost electricity, which usually is the standard for most direct hits and even close hurricane run overs. Emergency management did seem to turn a blind eye to getting folks off after.
Based on loss of 2 months of rental income from Irene[Storm on Sept3] last year, Im sure there were alot of favors being called in as to not closing down for the season. Drumdum is correct, the rental agencies do not want to refund a mass of reservation money based on mandated evacuation.
As the ferry madness goes, Was it essential for the fishing tournament to be rescheduled for the same weekend? Could it not have been moved back 2 weeks and fallen the week after Frank and Frans was supposed to have been held? Would have allowed essential, deliv, and residents to use Stumpy point without the interference of all involved tournament vehicles. 
Lastly, has anybody heard that NCDOT has suspended the cleanup of Highway 12 until this next LOW goes directly over the Outer Banks?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Peixaria said:


> I think the lack of a mandatory evacuation was based on the perception that the track of the storm would remain 300 or so miles off as it passed,which was correct. A far as I know we never lost electricity, which usually is the standard for most direct hits and even close hurricane run overs. Emergency management did seem to turn a blind eye to getting folks off after.
> Based on loss of 2 months of rental income from Irene[Storm on Sept3] last year, Im sure there were alot of favors being called in as to not closing down for the season. Drumdum is correct, the rental agencies do not want to refund a mass of reservation money based on mandated evacuation.
> As the ferry madness goes, Was it essential for the fishing tournament to be rescheduled for the same weekend? Could it not have been moved back 2 weeks and fallen the week after Frank and Frans was supposed to have been held? Would have allowed essential, deliv, and residents to use Stumpy point without the interference of all involved tournament vehicles.
> Lastly, has anybody heard that NCDOT has suspended the cleanup of Highway 12 until this next LOW goes directly over the Outer Banks?


 No doubt it was not a direct hit,as Alex was not suppose to be  ,but they did call for conditions similar to a hurricane.. While it was no Irene,it did do massive damage to roads ect,which should have been expected.. And it would leave vistitors stranded here,as it did... As far as compairing current not going out,during IZZY which was suppose to have been one of the worst,Frisco's electricity was up and running within 24hrs... I had left island during that storm,and wish I had not.. Although,leaving visitors here during an event like that without calling for mandatory evacuation is questionable,at least to my standards... No,haven't heard about work on nc 12 being suspended,but it does make sense..


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

As you stated earlier, Big Money talking. Pulling the plug on 12 not confirmed but is waitress buzz.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Some More Fun On hte Island*

The Wings over Water crowd (AUDUBON) will be granted "SPECIAL" Access via the Oregon Inlet Bridge, to Pea Island to have their Festival.. When 2 days Prior a 4x4 Only one lane road was shot down by USFWS, for access to the Islands.. Anyone else see a problem with this.. I guess this is More of the "Leaning Forward" they are talking about.. 

JAM


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I here that got stopped JAM, I hope it's true. If you get here the fishing is off the hook crazy. Big trout, big drum, big puppies.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

JAM said:


> The Wings over Water crowd (AUDUBON) will be granted "SPECIAL" Access via the Oregon Inlet Bridge, to Pea Island to have their Festival.. When 2 days Prior a 4x4 Only one lane road was shot down by USFWS, for access to the Islands.. Anyone else see a problem with this.. I guess this is More of the "Leaning Forward" they are talking about..
> 
> JAM


I just tried to post a artical about this and it went straight to the mods,, not only are the getteing access thier being bussed over and back on the states dime,, something is desperately wrong with this picture


9


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

http://www.islandfreepress.org/2012...IslandEventsAfterEruptionOfPublicOutrage.html

Here is the Link.. 
JAM


----------

